# Pasture is FINISHED! Goats & Mini Donkey moved in! Pics!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

We got EVERYTHING finished  I moved the goats and my Donkey yesterday and have the all settled in! Everything is going wonderful! Raggedy Ann (mini donkey) has really taken up with the goats! [dance1] Anytime my dog gets near the fence she herds the goats away from the fence and then goes back to the fence herself to stare at the dog! It is SO cute! [wub] We have 3 more pastures we are wanting to complete... but this was the big one! 7 acres and we had to put up 2,200 feet of fencing :help: I got a few pics this morning of everything, and will try to get some pics of the other pastures we are planning on fencing in!

Now for the animals! Right now I have 7 Does all of which range in age from a little over a year old to three years old. 6 unregistered and 1 registered (I am planning on adding some more registered Does as soon as possible... AND a registered Buck!). And then my Mini Donkey! I plan on getting another one to go with her sometime this Summer/Fall... hopefully a black one or another spotted one.

Ok... and now for what you all have been waiting for (I am long winded.. I know [blush2] ).... Here are the pics!

pic taken from the front gate.









looking towards the side of the pasture.









looking towards the front of the pasture from the back corner.









Goatie pics!!!!!

Playing on the goat hutch (temporary shelter until we get the others built)

















"I see BUCKSKINS!" lol









And here is Raggedy Ann my spotted miniature donkey! She is still a baby (and will probably remain one in my eyes :roll: ), so she still has all of her baby fluff! We are thinking about shaving her down some so she will be a little cooler this summer. We can't decide if she is goated to be gray and white spotted or red and white spotted... :shrug: Her Dam was red... so I am REALLY hoping she will be as well :greengrin:


























She was having so much fun rolling in the dirt! 









And here she is taking care of the goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW it looks beautiful. I love the fencing that you have.

That picture of Raggedy Ann rolling, she looks like she is just resting on her back like a dog. That picture is great.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Brandi! thats quite the accomplishment.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow...i bet your goats love you for it..including raggedy ann!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool! Love the donkey! :greengrin: They are all very pretty!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are awesome Brandi - now you are making me want a mini donkey!!! LOL!

So when am I moving in with you and bringing my animals???? :shrug: ray: :shrug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job!
Your girls look very happy too....awwww baby donkey rolling is adorable


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW Beautiful!! I hope so someday have a pasture like that for my critters! Beautiful animals too!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! I am THRILLED to finally have that pasture finished! And SO HAPPY to be able to just walk out the front door and play with the goats! :leap: If their bellies are any indication then I would say they are enjoying :ROFL: Right now they are having to waddle to get where ever they want to go! So far they have ventured out far away from the hutch, but I am hoping they will start moving on out into the pasture as they adjust :wink: 

Allison- How many times have I told you to move your rear down here? huh? :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I love that donkey!!! :drool: The pasture looks great! :horse:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the buckskins.......I have 3 myself! Love the donkey.....we are wanting to get one or two, but have to fence more pasture before we can get them.......love your roomy pasture!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! She is WONDERFUL! :greengrin: If you get one to go in with your goats be sure to get one that is just weaning age and slowly introduce her into your herd. Worked like a charm for me :wink:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Raggedy Ann looks lik she wants to have her belly scratched in that picture! She is so precious! :angel2: Pardon an old Boer breeder for his stupidity, but what breed of goats are those?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nigerian dwarf. a dwarf breed from Nigeria.  lol. 

there a mini dairy goat...and pretty ones at that


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! :greengrin:

Katrina is right. They are Nigerian Dwarfs and the color pattern on these girls is called Buckskin :greengrin: . I have some info on them on my website http://www.hollowbeadranch.com/miniaturegoatinfo.htm I also have some info on there about Pygmys (used to breed them as well... but I am focusing strictly on the Nigerians this go around :wink: ).

I used to breed registered and unregistered Boers... but since my Husband works out of state alot I was having to do everything myself, and some of those Bucks could push me around like I was a rag doll! So I switched to the minis :greengrin: They are much easier to handle all by my lonesome! :wink: AND there is a bigger market for the Minis around here. There are very few breeders in our area.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations.

I just have to say, that the picture of your little donkey rolling around is absolutely adorable!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley! I am REALLY tickled with her! She is doing great! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Makes me want a donkey! That picture is priceless though. I love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It looks so great Brandi!!!  They all look so happy and your mini donk is absolutely darling!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What kind of shelter is that? That's really neat!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is the most adorable little donkey!! Your goats are adorable too!! I am so jealous of your pasture and fence!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!!! :grouphug: I am VERY happy with them! :greengrin:



Epona142 said:


> What kind of shelter is that? That's really neat!


It is called a port-a-hut. They are REALLY great! And are VERY handy and easy to move! Here is the link to their website... http://www.port-a-hut.com/


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link! :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

No prob! :hug:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, I am so jealous right now. I want that much room. LOL Congrats you are doing PERFECT! :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!! :greengrin:


----------

